# Fall of Macharius is available for preorder



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/fall-of-macharius.html

In the last years of the Crusade, Macharius comes to Loki. This heavily industrialised world is the bastion of the Lord Solar's arch-nemesis, the traitor Richter. Formerly one of Macharius's trusted advisors, Richter's betrayal is indicative of the low morale and dissent amongst the Imperial forces. Brought to the edge of the known galaxy, thrust into a plague-ridden hell of trench warfare, Macharius faces his sternest test. As the end of the Crusade dawns, this could be an end to the Imperium's war and the final fall of Macharius.

The final instalment of The Macharian Crusade trilogy by William King


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems the part of his story, fighting the Alpha Legion, was dropped


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Seems the part of his story, fighting the Alpha Legion, was dropped


Can you do a review of the book?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Sure, i will do that the moment i read the book - it would be on June 29th.
My point is that via the background - 393.M41 - A battle against Alpha Legion Chaos Space Marines on the world of Zaga IV. During the fighting, a Bolter round embeds itself in Macharius's chest but fails to explode. The Confessors accompanying the Crusade declare it to be a miracle and sign of the Emperor's grace


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Well - started reading it - 50 pages in and it seems much better than Fist of Demetrius, with nice depiction of gritty trench warfare in W40K. But - the fault of 2 previous books are here too. The main is - there is no feelings of how Great Macharius Crusade is, how it is an epic event in the history of W40K. Will update latter, then read more


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished the book, found it miles better than Fist of Demetrius, and as enjoyable as Angel of Fire. The antagonists is very wickedly disgusting!

Anakwanar. Its the scope of his conquests, supposedly around a thousand worlds in a mortal lifetime. Which would appearently rival the conquests of the primarchs of old in the same timeframe.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Brother Lucian - i fully agree with you. The problem is - we doesn't see that - \Its the scope of his conquests, supposedly around a thousand worlds in a mortal lifetime. Which would appearently rival the conquests of the primarchs of old in the same timeframe\ - i haven't found it in the Angel of fire or Fist of Demetrius. Haven't finish the third book - so will see. I'm not telling that it's bad - it's pretty solid books, just something grandeur is missing :good:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished the book, found it miles better than Fist of Demetrius, and as enjoyable as Angel of Fire. The antagonists is very wickedly disgusting!
> 
> Anakwanar. Its the scope of his conquests, supposedly around a thousand worlds in a mortal lifetime. Which would appearently rival the conquests of the primarchs of old in the same timeframe.


Macharius has always struck me as the Emperor given human form and limitations. I did not feel Angel of Fire (the first installment if I am not mistaken) came remotely close to depicting this.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I looked on wiki. Appearently Mach and his forces managed to conquer a thousand worlds in a mere 7 years. Then you can understand why his forces was worn down by the breakneck pace.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Brother Lucian - i had no time to finish the book and i was hoping to see Chaos Space Marines somewhere? Are they in the book? Please spoil me :grin:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> Brother Lucian - i had no time to finish the book and i was hoping to see Chaos Space Marines somewhere? Are they in the book? Please spoil me :grin:




Nurglesworn Traitor guard is all you see. No chaos marines, but great bits of spacewolf action.


----------

